# LED light bars Polaris XP 1000



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks for the business. Used the new awesome super low profile led light bars in combo pattern on this customers XP. 40â€ up front, twin 20â€™s on the side and a 9â€ in the rear. 

















































Customizing one sled at a time 
Mobile Marine audio and electronics 
832-726-5513
www.yellowskeeter.com


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Couple better pics. 









































Customizing one sled at a time 
Mobile Marine audio and electronics 
832-726-5513
www.yellowskeeter.com


----------



## EvansMarine (Jun 7, 2010)

Looks great as always!!!


----------

